# Selling Avon cosmetics



## terrysgirl33 (26 Jan 2004)

I thought I posted this already, but I'd love feedback and/or to hear how other people got on!

I was thinking about doing this for a while, got in touch with Avon this week, and handed out the first batch of brochures last night (Friday).  There wasn't much training or anything, the lady I talked to just said to had them out, and from reading the bumff, it seems you post them through the letterbox, indicating when you'll be back, and then when you call back you ring the doorbell and ask for the brochure back and any orders.

DH thinks that I should have rung the doorbell when delivering the brochures and introduced myself.  I'm not the most outgoing person, so I really didn't want to do that.  Should I have rung the doorbell when delivering??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## temptedd (26 Jan 2004)

I think a lot of people will throw unsolicited post straight into the bin (or maybe that's just me?)


----------



## Aquila (26 Jan 2004)

Well when I lived in Dublin they just seemed to be pushed through the letter box without anyone ringing the bell.

Then again we always seemed to miss the person coming back to collect them-if they ever did.


----------



## rainyday (26 Jan 2004)

*Re:  Re: Selling Avon cosmetics*

Dont forget that your profits is taxable, so you will need to put aside money to pay your taxes at the end of the year.


----------



## daltonr (27 Jan 2004)

*Re:  Re: Selling Avon cosmetics*



> not the most outgoing person, so I really didn't want to do that.



Be prepared for a bit of a hostile reception at some houses on your return visit.

I'd probably politely tell (not ask) you not to drop any more junk mail through my door.  Others will probably be less diplomatic.  

Remember people rarely get to meet the people who litter their porch, so you could end up getting an ear full on behalf of all the junk mailers in your area.

-Rd


----------



## Savvy1 (30 Jan 2004)

*intro*

I think a quick introduction to those whose house you visit could be good, at least people will tell you quickly whether they are interested or not, then you can know which house to return to.

Perhaps take 10-20 houses each evening(nothing which you have already visisted). This will allow you to spend time talking to people who are interested.

S


----------



## Flake (5 Feb 2004)

*I might not be too nice to you!*

Please don't knock on my door! The last thing I want in the evenings after a demanding day when I am spending some time with my daughter after my day in work and hers in the creche is someone calling to sell me something. Between getting dinner ready, washes on, ironing, preparing for next day etc. - I find that I am not very nice if someone calls unsolicited. It's probably not so bad during the summer when the evenings are brighter - definitely in the winter when you come in and close the door in the evenings - you don't really expect callers.  I'm afraid I have been quite short with any unexpected callers - particularly the lady who called with charity Bingo cards last Sunday night around 9pm!
I don't mind if people leave brochures in the plastic bags and say leave it on doorstep if you're not interested. I always put it out immediately - because I am never interested.


----------

